# KL is back!



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi guys,

Miss me? 

Was originally up to my whatsits in studying, then moved house, computer blew up, two new jobs, several groups of visitors came to stay, and a partridge in a pear tree!

Anyway, excuses aside, I'm back with tail between my legs.

FB, I lost your mobile number (had phone issues too - add that to the list), I still get to the Guitarman from time to time (more often Friday than Saturday these days though) - hope to see you there old friend.

S2, you here yet? Thought you were aiming for October-ish last year.

Anyway, on to the posts.....:ranger:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

Wahay!! Great news! But I'm in France at the moment, long story, I'll PM.

Good to see you back


----------

